# 9 Shockingly Rude Things People Say When You're Pregnant



## Wobbles

Have you been at the receiving end of rude comment while pregnant? 

Click HERE

<3


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yep! Can relate to quite a bit of this. Mainly the oh your massive type comments! And people feel the need to remind you you won't sleep in months and what terrible labours they had-thanks lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

2 colleagues at work asked me if the baby was planned?! I'm happily married and was 31 at the time so I've no idea why they would think it was at all appropriate to ask?! 

I also had loads of 'you are HUGE' comments and of course the birth 'horror' stories! Turned out mine was worse than any of theirs so next time those girls are pregnant ill go over mine with them!! ;-)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Baby Number 4 for me. My mom said "You're getting your tubes retied right?"

I spent $6000 untying them. No.


----------



## Angelcake2013

My boss thought it was appropriate to ask me if baby was planned and when I was stunned into silence, he replied "I guess that's a no then!"

I also have a 'friend' that regularly likes to remind me that she's now the skinny one...

My little cousin aged 7 has got away with saying a few of these to me though, but her age makes it ok lol. When I told her I was pregnant, she asked me who the dad was (even though I'm engaged and me and OH regularly babysit her) and then whether he knew. She's also told me my bum wobbles like jelly now...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Haha angel, bless your little cousin, that made me smile x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I love the little kid comments. My 2.5 year old constantly tells me I'm getting fatter and fatter every day


----------



## emicakess

My good friend at work said something that made me feel bad but I don't think she meant to, I think she was making a joke but it was still rude. She told me I am in the "just ate too many ho-hos stage". I've been feeling really self conscious about looking fat and not pregnant so that didn't help.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

emicakess said:


> My good friend at work said something that made me feel bad but I don't think she meant to, I think she was making a joke but it was still rude. She told me I am in the "just ate too many ho-hos stage". I've been feeling really self conscious about looking fat and not pregnant so that didn't help.

lol yea that's messed up . That's the part that I think about , is when I start obviously gettin bigger but not obvious enough where you can tell its a baby bump:haha:

sorry your feeling self conscious tho :hugs:


----------



## noodles13

Had this said in all three of my pregnancies.....

"Are you sure there is only one in there!!" 

My god I hate that!!! It infuriates me..... along with one woman who said are you sure youre not having a baby elephant? 

To which i replied im shocked you didnt looking at the size of your nose 
after all there is only so many rude comments one can take lol 

the general idea is say what you like to a pregnant woman she wont care


----------



## TXJen

People are constantly telling me I must be getting ready to deliver "any day now" or saying things like "you look like you might go into labor here!" Nope, still have 7 weeks to go, but thanks for reminding me of how big I am. :)


----------



## noodles13

Haha yeah I hate that too

oooo you havent got long left have you?! Ummmm yes ive got 9 weeks thanks very much


----------



## hayz_baby

I had a customer at work tell me how beautifully her daughter is carrying her pregnancy compared to me and I still have a while yet (8 weeks but ok..)


----------



## LizChase

At my grandma's funeral (of all places!) my aunt sort of scolded me for drinking a cup of coffee!! She said "Now what did your doctor say about drinking coffee?" She said a little bit is fine, LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## noodles13

My neighbour who is my good friend is due in a week and evrry single morning when we walk the kids to school tonnes of people say..... haven't you had that yet!! 

Every day without fail lol its now our little joke I text her every night saying ohhh havebt you had that yet! Hehehe its fun to be irritating altho I sense ita my turn in a few weeks when she has had her baby and I will still be waddling around


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I hate when people ask other pregnant woman how long they have been married then ask them how many months pregnant they are


----------



## Bambino123

I've had shock horror from people that I'm not carrying twins, or shock horror that I was only 6 months pregnant instead of overdue. Quite funny that people think its ok to say these things! 
On the opposite end of the scale, my friend had people saying god your bump is tiny, you must be worried about the baby.
You can't win


----------



## kittylady

I'm only 3 months but I look like I did when I was 6 months with my first, loads of people ask if I'm having twins but the sonographer had a good look and she told me there's only 1 :) people just dont think.


----------



## Literati_Love

My boss (I think well-meaningly) told me I was at the stage where it looked like I (or people in general) was just getting chubby rather than actually pregnant. I was 18 weeks and had only gained 5ish pounds but after that felt really self conscious that I looked fat. :( 

Also people like to comment on how big my boobs have gotten. I know it's true and I'm not super offended, but it seems rude to mention and I actually HATE having big boobs so I don't really like being reminded.


----------



## Aneesa_09

I had this one... "Are you happy?" 

wtf kind of a q is that


----------



## paintrider89

My best friend told me to 'be carefull about your weight fain and watch what you eat, your already a bigger girl' 

She has NO filter, and I do have a high BMI, but come on.... Her reasoning behind this was when she got pregnant she gained 100lbs. She had been at the 'perfect weight' and gained so much, so because I was already fat I was doomed?

I've gained a total of 30lbs, which is excessive for my high bmi, but doctor hasn't said anything, so I guess I'm fine. 

Now when she sees me she complains that all I have gained is belly, while she got HUGE hips and lots of butt when she was pregnant.


----------



## kittylady

People keep telling me I look huge for 3 months - which is true - I look like I did with my daughter at 5 months - but I don't need to be reminded.


----------



## Cinnamon Girl

I hate it that people seem to think they have a right to say what they want to pregnant women. 

I have had the huge comments the you are going to pop early comments
The baby in the bum comments.

Its like leave me alone


----------



## baileybubs

I always wonder who or what people are comparing us to when they say we look massive, coz it's not like there's always another pregnant woman around who looks much smaller lol! I thought I didn't mind the comments until my friend told me that at her Christmas party, her friend had said to her that I had gotten massive since she had last seen me (bearing in mind I was 3 months pregnant, had a 9 month old daughter and hadn't seen her since before either pregnancy!) and that there's "no way I should look that big for 3 months". Why my friend just decided to tell me about this I do not know, especially as I was telling her about my high BMI at the time, and she then qualified it by saying "you look fine now though, you did look a bit haggard at Christmas though even I have to admit". So not only did I apparently look massive, but I looked haggard too! And since then I've GAINED weight so how do I look fine now if I was already massive then?! I just think people don't think before they speak sometimes. And like a PP said, people seem to think you can say what you want to a pregnant woman and we won't care.


----------



## BaybeeMama

DH's auntie "how's ur pregnancy? any morning sickness?"
Me "nope, none at all."
DH's auntie "oh yeah cause you'd be skinny if you did."

I just stood there like WTF?? U calling me fat, u bitch?? lol I didn't say that but I really wanted to!!


----------



## BaybeeMama

Oh yes and my MIL said "I'm getting huge!" :growlmad:


----------



## pinkribbon

noodles13 said:


> Had this said in all three of my pregnancies.....
> 
> "Are you sure there is only one in there!!"
> 
> My god I hate that!!! It infuriates me..... along with one woman who said are you sure youre not having a baby elephant?
> 
> To which i replied im shocked you didnt looking at the size of your nose
> after all there is only so many rude comments one can take lol
> 
> the general idea is say what you like to a pregnant woman she wont care

Howling :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You go girl haha!!


----------



## Starry Night

People haven't really been rude but I do hate it when friends or anyone will ask a more intimate question and then when I answer they act all grossed out and say "too much information!" I mean, why did you ask? Maybe that's why people don't bother me anymore because I actually give them the full details? LOL 

So I guess if people ask you about your weight just answer "oh, my doctor says my placenta is really huge and engorged with blood" or "I must have a lot of amniotic fluid" or something that would really gross out a stranger or someone who hasn't been pregnant. I just have to say 'internal exam' to gross out my childless friends. ha ha


----------



## BeauMrs

Some people have no filter! Tuesday I was told I looking huge! Last thurs when at the hosp, I was measuring a bit smaller (but no cause for concern) than I am. I can't win!


----------



## My_First

I can tolerate most of these if im honest, I have just had some classics from my family:

Please bear in mind im 37 (I was 34 with my first)

Me "Im pregnant, Dad"
Dad " Oh, what are you going to do about your Masters?"

this upset me, not even a congrats, nothing!

Baby number two:

Me "I'm Pregnant again, Dad"
Dad " I hope you have done the finances"

He had me in tears.

I mean, do you not think the week I didn't speak to him after his first insensitive comment, he would not have learnt. Also he keeps saying to me, "Your going to stop at two arent you?", and im like well its none of your damn business if I am or not.

My Mum was similar;

Me:"I'm pregnant, Mum."
Mum: "Oh, I didnt know you were trying!"

I mean what does that actually mean? Am I supposed to announce everytime we have sex so she knows its "possible" this month?

It infuriates me! - Sorry rant over.


----------



## baileybubs

Very first - yeah I totally agree with you, why would be telling everyone we were trying, like it's any of their business!


----------



## Selaphyna

The worst one I can remember was when I was pregnant with my son. I was 19, working as a waitress. I was waiting on a couple who I had known since I was 15, as they were regulars in the restaurant, and I started there when I was 15. They had the audacity to comment on me being pregnant and being unwed. I don't remember the exact comment now, but I just remember it making me extremely upset to the point where I didn't wait on them, another server did, and it was brought to our owners' attention. Our owners' were like grandparents to me as again they watched me grow up. I remember they came over to the couple and pretty much told them off, and said if you can't treat our staff with respect you can leave and not ever step foot in our restaurant again. The couple didn't apologize to me, but they did still come into the restaurant, and I worked there until I was 23, and each time they came in, I made sure someone else took them. 

This time, I haven't really had any comments yet, but I'm only 12-13 weeks along. My boss did ask me if we were trying, and if I knew what caused that. I just told him no we weren't trying and left it at that.


----------



## Meljenn

I ate a salad because the thought of meat made me sick that evening and my mother in law had the nerve to tell me I was being bad to the baby because it needs meat with every meal and I really need to think about what Im doing to baby by not eating meat!
It was just one meal

We won't be eating dinner with her for the next 29 weeks


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Meljenn said:


> I ate a salad because the thought of meat made me sick that evening and my mother in law had the nerve to tell me I was being bad to the baby because it needs meat with every meal and I really need to think about what Im doing to baby by not eating meat!
> It was just one meal
> 
> We won't be eating dinner with her for the next 29 weeks

Oh well, I've totally doomed my baby then, I haven't eaten meat for 20 years.

Your baby will be fine, as you know. Some people really need to think before they open their mouths! I'm sorry you've had to listen to that :hugs: I'm actually surprised no-one's done this number on me yet, I always seem to have people telling me alllll about how my perfectly healthy vegetarian diet is inferior!


----------



## hopettc3

Some people can be so rude! I had a coworker tell me that I must be having a girl because girls take away your beauty...What?!!! Are you saying I'm ugly?? I was never close to that lady. It just surprises me that people don't even think about what they're saying.


----------



## Kitters

I've just been really shocked at how many people ask if the pregnancy was planned. Aside from the fact that I am married and at a very 'normal' stage in life to be having babies, does it matter if it was planned or not? So strange!


----------



## MummyMana

When I was pregnant I went to a little pub on new years (wasn't drinking) for the countdown, and someone shoved past me in the queue for the toilets! 

Also my midwife decided to tell me I hadn't put on any weight, and wouldn't believe me when I told her I'd put on 2 stone! I don't know if she thought I'd always had a 34cm bump stocking out in front of me :s


----------



## emicakess

SIL's friend said I must be having a very large baby. Lol wow.


----------



## fides

emicakess said:


> SIL's friend said I must be having a very large baby. Lol wow.

not related to this thread, but saw the name you've chosen for your daughter in your siggy, and just love it! :thumbup:


----------



## heidi87814

I've had a really small bump so far but this week it seemed to have grown out of nowhere. We're talking baby bump, boobs, hips, the lot! Everything's gotten bigger seemingly overnight. 

And, of course, in the last few days I've had a lot of "DAMN! You're getting close to the end now, eh?" ... Right, I'm 20 weeks. Thanks for that.

I also get a lot of "It must feel good to finally have a child that's really yours." (In reference to the fact that my children aren't biologically mine.)

When I reply with a stinkeye and "What do you mean 'really' mine? My kids are mine", they come back with, "You know what I mean. This one will *really* be yours." (Like I'd love this child more than my other two.)


----------



## LoveCakes

It's not just us ladies, someone in OHs work who doesn't knowhim very well asked him if it was planned and if he was happy about it in front of everyone!

Even if he wasn't happy he was hardly going to announce it.


----------



## vickyandchick

The "was the baby planned" question drives me up the wall- I'm 21 and we were still living with my parents, of course a baby was the first thing on my mind. NOT:dohh:

I've also had the "well what are you going to do?" Was planning on being a mum now thanks. Also, now that we've found out we're having a little boy people have been asking "are you happy?" Of course I am, we don't have any other kids so why would we be unhappy with a boy:shrug:


----------



## Nina83

heidi87814 said:


> I also get a lot of "It must feel good to finally have a child that's really yours." (In reference to the fact that my children aren't biologically mine.)
> 
> When I reply with a stinkeye and "What do you mean 'really' mine? My kids are mine", they come back with, "You know what I mean. This one will *really* be yours." (Like I'd love this child more than my other two.)

I can't believe someone would actually say that!


----------



## mammag

I have one that drives me crazy! "Bet you can't wait to get that baby out of there!" I NEVER ever just politely agree to this one. With three miscarriages and a preemie, I would actually like it to stay in there, till it's darn big and strong enough to come out, thank you.


----------



## SonAmyMom

I've also had the "was this planned?" a lot. It only sort of bothers me, depending on who asks. (We had an 8 year gap between #3 and #4, and 4 has some disabilities, so people sometimes are surprised we'd go for "yet another").

The one that bothered me the most was when we announced we were expecting #4. One of our friends from high school actually said "You guys are like rabbits! You know how to prevent that, right?" Nevermind the 8 year gap, or that fact that we were really trying.

Oh, and one other ... now that we found out we're having a boy, a lot of people say "I bet (only daughter) is disappointed that it's not a girl." We were hoping for a girl, but we're all perfectly happy for another boy.


----------



## Teri7489

The worst I got which made me cry "oh, you're pregnant?! I thought you had just piled on more weight!" 

Cheeky moo!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm getting so many shocked looks and responses people say "You're almost done, right? Any day now?" and I tell them I still have 8 weeks.

Oh, you poor thing!

Ummm...no. I love pregnancy


----------



## vickyandchick

In the beginning one girl who knew constantly asked if I had been sick yet and when I said no looked disappointed, as if me not being sick was a bad sign! Almost 22 weeks and not been sick yet, can cope without it thanks:haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Nina83 said:


> heidi87814 said:
> 
> 
> I also get a lot of "It must feel good to finally have a child that's really yours." (In reference to the fact that my children aren't biologically mine.)
> 
> When I reply with a stinkeye and "What do you mean 'really' mine? My kids are mine", they come back with, "You know what I mean. This one will *really* be yours." (Like I'd love this child more than my other two.)
> 
> I can't believe someone would actually say that!Click to expand...

No kidding. This is one of the worst things I've heard yet. :nope:


----------



## anxious mommy

My favorite was the "you know there are ways to prevent that" when I was pregnant with my first. About as good as the day my dh's aunt told me we were young and would get over her loss by having more babies. This was at my firstborn's funeral and before we went on to have two miscarriages with a beautiful girl in between. The implication that future babies diminish the loss of present children. Pregnancy brings out the stupid in other people.


----------



## salu_34

My old boss, who is the brother in law of my new boss, lol. Asked her if my OH and I had gotten married since I was now pregnant. She said no but that we had been trying for a while. I think it's funny that people just assume you have to be married to have a baby together. I always knew we have a baby before marriage and that is perfectly fine. 

Bless her heart, but I get texts from my mom almost every day asking how I am feeling. I like how she is concerned but man does it get annoying.

Before I got pregnant my friends would make fun of me saying in wouldn't be able to handle being pregnant because i am a picky eater and the food restrictions would kill. I've made it this far and so far so good, lol.


----------



## cncem

My father in law once commented to me "how is it going fat girl", yes he said that. I wanted to tell him it's never ok to call a woman fat girl, even and especially when they are pregnant.


----------



## Rel

I know I am no longer pregnant but my baby was born yesterday and the first thing my mother told me was that I looked as big as before. Thanks a lot! It was maybe 6 hours after the birth.


----------



## LizChase

Something that has been bugging the crap out of me is people telling me "Don't have that baby yet!" I'm 38 weeks, it could happen anytime people. And it's not like I have any control over it! I don't know why it bothers me so much, but my mom and mother in law both keep saying it and it's really annoying me! Haha


----------



## hongkongchick

my aunt asked me if i bought alot of maternity clothes, i said no, i am still wearing my old tees, and she said "really? they still fit?" well i know she probably meant my belly wont fit in those old tees, but i was just surprised that as she talked to me, i was wearing an old tee shirt that's obviously not a maternity shirt, yet she still questioned it?


----------



## hongkongchick

but actually the rudest things that anyone ever done to me is to rush to get in front of me to get on the elevator or the escalator or the door...etc. i mean i know i am slow, but my gosh... and they rush not because they were gonna hold the door for me. once, these three men rushed into the elevator (but i was in the front), and when i was getting in, the doors proceeded to shut on me, they did NOTHING, letting the doors hit me..


----------



## KJM2

Supermarket til person "jeez look at the size of you" 

me " why is it people think they can say what they want to someone who is pregnant" that shut her up silly cow


----------



## Nina83

KJM2 said:


> Supermarket til person "jeez look at the size of you"
> 
> me " why is it people think they can say what they want to someone who is pregnant" that shut her up silly cow

How rude. It seems like a pregnant woman becomes public property. Whoever wants can touch her stomach (complete strangers as well) they can say whatever they want, do whatever they want...

From the other side though, funny story, I once worked in a café and a pregnant woman asked for a specific sandwich and we didn't have that one left. So I said I'm sorry, we don't have this or that ingredient so it's off the menu today.
Her friend TOTALLY blew up on me. Apparently because she's pregnant we need to go the extra mile and buy her that ingredient from a nearby supermarket. Because "you don't say no to a pregnant woman". I can't remember how that ended, but apparently saying no to a pregnant woman is also considered rude LOL!


----------



## katy1310

I'm not pregnant, just gatecrashing, but when I was expecting Sophie and I told my boss I was pregnant, she danced around the office singing "We all know what you've been doing!"

Oh and my FIL started calling me Mrs Blobby as soon as I started to show.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I got called a fat ass b*tch in Walmart yesterday for "waddling like a duck" and being too slow. The girlfriend told her boyfriend to shut up cuz I was pregnant.

Dude, I'd like to see you try and walk when it feels like a watermelon is about to fall out of your vajayjay


----------



## emicakess

BrandiCanucks said:


> I got called a fat ass b*tch in Walmart yesterday for "waddling like a duck" and being too slow. The girlfriend told her boyfriend to shut up cuz I was pregnant.
> 
> Dude, I'd like to see you try and walk when it feels like a watermelon is about to fall out of your vajayjay

Totally sounds like walmart lol


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Talking to a colleague about coming back to work after maternity leave:

Her: 'oh, so you're coming back _full-time_??'
Me: 'Yes, I'm the main earner, so there's no other option'
Her: 'Oh, well, part-time would be better, you never get that time back, you know.'

Yes, because I'm going back full-time for the sheer selfish fun of it and I'd rather leave my baby at nursery than be at home with them :growlmad: :grr: Seriously, why do people think they get to judge how someone else's family works?

ETA: also, when I've said to people about me and hubby both working, I've had a few people go 'oh...but...then who's going to look after the baby?' like we haven't thought about it and were going to leave LO at home all day alone while we go out to work. Ugh.


----------

